
Hoffice Turns Your Apartment into a Free Coworking Space - petercooper
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3041322/hoffice-turns-your-apartment-into-a-free-and-incredibly-productive-coworking-space
======
jacquesm
I've done this for a while, long ago, and while it was interesting it had an
element of 'tragedy of the commons' in it, in that there always was a shortage
of people available to help cleaning up afterwards and once something got
stolen. I really liked the idea but if I were to do this again I'd do it with
a space set aside for just that purpose and not in my living space.

